# ferrari 250 swb who makes a good kit



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Want to build a 1/24-1/25 ferrari 250 swb 
but who makes a descent kit to start with, seen a amt on the ebay but it looked bad from the box art photo,

skinny.................


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Italeri makes a good SWB kit.here is the AMT version ,which is'nt too bad.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

As philo said, your best and easiest bet is the AMT version. It is the re-boxed Esci kit. There were 4 versions of the Esci kit and then one version of the Esci/Amt kit that they did together.

Gunze Sangyo kit is another one, but hard to find. It also has a lot of white metal parts and p.e..

Italeri's kit would also be a good kit, just a touch better than the AMT version if you had to choose.

If you like resin and can afford Model Factory Hiro kits go with them. They did about 6 different versions, of course out of production and extremely limited and hard to find.

If you have to build this car and the only accessible kit to you is the AMT version then I would suggest doing a lot of research on a real car to fix the inaccuracies. If you need an engine I would suggest the Replica's and Miniatures kit. It's just the engine for this car and would certainly add the detail you'd need.

Good luck in your quest!
Chris


----------

